# blade replacement( poly)



## vlc27 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a lot of sidewalk to clear with an ATV and I want to know where I can find a good rubber (poly) blade to replace my current 54 inch blade. I believe it is a cylcle country plow. Not sure if this is the best plow to begin with but this is my first experience using the ATV for this purpose. I have always used snow blowers and I got tired of them. Thanks for any advise or suggestions.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

vlc27;682854 said:


> I have a lot of sidewalk to clear with an ATV and I want to know where I can find a good rubber (poly) blade to replace my current 54 inch blade. I believe it is a cylcle country plow. Not sure if this is the best plow to begin with but this is my first experience using the ATV for this purpose. I have always used snow blowers and I got tired of them. Thanks for any advise or suggestions.



Here you go!!!
http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i say find a thick conveyer belt and cut a strip out you could probably go to some kind of factory and they would have old ripped ones


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;683079 said:


> i say find a thick conveyer belt and cut a strip out you could probably go to some kind of factory and they would have old ripped ones


Read the post as he is asking for Poly which is sturdy and will not bend over like rubber will!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

skywagon;683238 said:


> Read the post as he is asking for Poly which is sturdy and will not bend over like rubber will!!!!!!!!!!


he said rubber (poly) so i told him how to get a rubber edge


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;684715 said:


> he said rubber (poly) so i told him how to get a rubber edge


I tried rubber from a conveyor belt around 1/4 in thick and it did not work as it bent over and plowed very uneven, and slid over the snow. my poly is 1 1/4 in thick and does not give at all lol.


----------

